

Ask HN: I got the job, but how do I get a place to live? - tylerlh

So I recently took a job with a startup headquartered in Mountain View. By and of itself, this is an awesome opportunity for me and I consider myself lucky to be in the position I'm in.<p>Then I woke up and realized taking a job in and moving to Silicon Valley means I have to find a new place to live near my office. I'm moving from Tennessee and while my landlord there was awesome to work with regarding my crappy credit, I'm having no such luck in the managed-property-metropolis of Mountain View and its surrounding areas.<p>Anyway, my question is this: how have you (if indeed there are any of you out there) who are now working in Silicon Valley with crappy credit been able to find a decent apartment and property manager that is actually willing to work with you? The people that surround me are either in a similar position as myself or just not willing to help, so finding a co-signer has proven to be a non-existant option for me.<p>Any tips would be greatly appreciated.
======
anigbrowl
Sublet a room. If you're new here it well help to buffer you against the cost
of living, plus at least part of your social circle should be from outside
your workplace. You need about $2000 in your pocket when you arrive to get
through month 1. On the upside, you can easily do without a car. Consider a
bike, and don't forget to ask your employer for commuter checks if you end up
taking a bus/train every day, because that's tax-deductible.

------
gexla
I'm looking into similar logistical challenges with the possibility of moving
to NYC. I will probably try starting out with a place from Airbnb so that I
can bypass all the typical issues with landing a pad. For you, another
possibility might be to locate a roommate with better credit.

ETA: Whoops, just saw in a reply that you have two dogs. Might be a problem
for the options I mentioned.

------
BoydJones
I've also just moved to the Bay Area from Tennessee (well, after 21 years in
Asia in the middle).

Do you have to live near the office? Can't you telecommute some days?
Investigate cheaper apartments a little bit farther out -- e.g., Fremont.

Perhaps consider buying a house as well as prices will only go up here (again,
a little or a lot farther out and telecommute and commute).

~~~
tylerlh
Cool! Maybe we could grab a coffee sometime next week if you're up for it.

It's funny you mention that..that's exactly what I'm thinking about doing now.
I found a house a little further out (Los Gatos) owned by a nice lady that is
willing to work with me.

My coworkers think I'm crazy for considering being so far away (20 miles, ~45
minutes with traffic?), but I really haven't had any luck finding anything
similar that's closer to MV.

------
Toph
I don't have bad credit so I can't relate but typically to solve this problem:

1\. Talk to the agents/landlords/whoever and show proof of stable income. Some
are willing to talk.

2\. Alternatively, seek out roommates who have spare rooms to rent just to get
your foot in the door. Craigslist comes to mind.

------
tylerlh
Im being paid to relocate and my salary is sufficient to afford an apartment.
Money isnt the concern here. I have 2 dogs and a girlfriend so rooms or
hostels are not an option. Perhaps I should have been more clear... I'm simply
interested in finding privately owned rentals in the area more or less.

------
djb_hackernews
Money talks man. Offer to pay X months upfront. It's a tactic I've used twice
to negotiate a rent discount. Be sure the upfront payment is documented.

Then again, how bad can you AND your girlfriends credit be that they won't
even work with you?

~~~
tylerlh
That's not a bad idea, and I did offer to pay upfront when I was denied but
the corporate managed properties seem to not be as flexible there.

Regarding the credit issue, long story short -- my girlfriend is Indian and
her parents are rather 'traditional'.. so our relationship has for a number of
years been on the down-low. That given, her signing on the lease isn't really
much of an option right now. (i talked to my landlord in TN about this and he
worked with us on it, so that's how I got my current apt)

My plan now is to either sublet a place or find a private property owner who
is more willing. As you said, money talks.. and I'm definitely willing to put
some down to get into a place at this point just to save my sanity.

------
beatpanda
couchsurfing.org is a good place to start for temporary housing, or look at
the "Rooms/Shares" section on Craigslist. I guess some people call this
"subletting", but the point is it's easier to move into a room in someone
else's house, without being on the lease, then to get your own apartment right
out of the gate.

------
AustinGibbons
Sublet from a stanford student: <http://supost.com/>

------
tylerlh
Those are both good suggestions. Thanks!

------
trance
Check out the Men's hostel.

